# Venison Jerky with pork shoulder? No good



## frankieg3 (Jan 28, 2018)

I think I know the answer to this question but I'm asking anyway. I'm entering a local jerky contest and mixed up 5 lbs of venison I had ground with 30% pork shoulder. I've always used straight venison but didn't even think about the difference. You can definitely taste the fat and the meat sweats when I finished it in an oven as is my normal process. I also used prague powder as preservative and it actually tastes pretty good despite a little aftertaste. I'm going to get my hands on some straight ground venison to do this again, but I'm wondering, given the pork shoulder/a little fat, if I can keep this jerky for consumption at a later date. I intend to shrink wrap it in food saver bags. (is it safe)

Many thanks, 

Frank


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 28, 2018)

F3, You used a cure ,so just refrigerate it and you will be fine. I always try to remove all fat from my jerky meat as it makes it taste a bit greasy.


----------



## frankieg3 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks CM. I figured given the cure it would be ok. I have never used anything but straight venison in the past so the taste is noticeably different than my normal finished product, and frankly not as good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2018)

With the fat in it it will just not last as long before spoiling.
Al


----------

